# LG "Thinnest TV" Gets Thinner



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.dealerscope.com/article/...hts-under-9-pounds/1?sponsor=newsletter/today



> LG Display Co. has unveiled another product purporting to be the "world's thinnest TV." The new TV, a 42" TFT-LCD model, weights under 9 pounds and is .1 inches thick.


More....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unbelieveable! At 0.1" thickness, you ought to be able to take a brush and paint it on your wall.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Nick said:


> Unbelieveable! At 0.1" thickness, you ought to be able to paint it on your wall.


I wonder how you attach cables to it. I don't even want to think about the price at this time.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Seems kinda pointless IMO. They should just be putting all their resources towards OLED and bringing the price of that down.

LCD is thin enough


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Until they solve the problem of the blue oled losing brightness at twice the rate of the others, I dont see it in mass market TV's...and thin LCDs using LED ring righting to acheive thinness just isnt the best choice of backlighting. 

What I am surprised they arent working on, is a RGB array chip which could be used in quantities to make a true consumer led tv (maybe they are). Maybe they cant fit them close enough together yet to make a small model i.e. 55" which would be viewable at close distance. So far LCD backlit with addressable led blocks is the king...hard to top a 2 million to 1 contrast ratio for under $2K for a 55" diagonal.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

OLED is progressing nicely actually. We are seeing smaller OLED screens in device like the Zune HD and some phones that are doing quite well. With some more development it will not be long till we see extremely thin OLED TVs IMO.



Davenlr said:


> So far LCD backlit with addressable led blocks is the king...hard to top a 2 million to 1 contrast ratio for under $2K for a 55" diagonal.


It still has its issues as it is not completely local and can have a block lighting effect depending on the scene displayed.

Don't forget about Plasma


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

I gotta tell you the PQ on my LG 42LH90 is unbelievable! :hurah: The full backlight LEDs IMO make for an incredible picture in comparison to those with edge light LEDs I've seen.


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

If these TVs get any smaller, they have to call them "The Nicole Richie Collection"


----------



## mrpepper (Jan 29, 2010)

hahaha whatever happened to Nichole Richie?


----------

